# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πρόβλημα με όνομα σύνδεσης

## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα...
Εδώ και καιρό είχα πρόβλημα με το όνομα σύνδεσης μου, όχι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, απλώς μιας και κάνατε ανανέωση είπα να δημοσιεύσω το μικροπρόβλημα μου....

Δείτε και μία φωτό :

----------


## Chrisman

Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό...

----------


## lagreco69

Ποιο ειναι ακριβως το προβλημα Ευθυμη? δεν καταλαβαινω.  :Happy: 

Και εγω οταν συνδεομαι, το ιδιο μου βγαζει. δεν εχει να κανει με το δικο μας user name αυτο που βλεπεις εκει, αφορα την πλατφορα.

----------


## xarhs

και εμενα αυτο μου εμφανιζει πρωτα και με συνδεει αυτοματα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως σε forum λένε :

Ευχαριστούμε που συνδεθήκατε, Efthimis98.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντί στο [username] θα έπρεπε να λέει το κανονικό username του κάθε μέλους ξεχωριστά ..... όπως έγραψα παραπάνω!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Αντί στο [username] θα έπρεπε να λέει το κανονικό username του κάθε μέλους ξεχωριστά ..... όπως έγραψα παραπάνω!!!


Δεν θα επρεπε, γιατι δεν γινοταν ποτε αυτο σε εμας. ειναι αναλογα το συστημα που χρησιμοποιει το καθε forum Ευθυμη, χαχαχαχα!!!! εμεις εδω δεν λεμε ευχαριστω.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephan

> ειναι αναλογα το συστημα που χρησιμοποιει το καθε forum εμεις εδω δεν λεμε ευχαριστω.


Μα τι αγενέστατο σύστημα που έχουμε  ::

----------


## xarhs

> Μα τι αγενέστατο σύστημα που έχουμε


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Παλιά πάντως μου το εμφάνιζε με όνομα χρήστη μου... 
Είχα πολύ παλιά ένα πρόβλημα με το λογαριασμό μου στον οποίο δεν μπορούσα να δημοσιεύσω και όταν μου το έφτιαξε ο κ. Πλάτωνας μετά το εμφάνιζε έτσι..!!!  :Happy: 

Τι να πω, ίσως να ισχύει αυτό που λες, αλλά δεν νομίζω να με απατάει η μνήμη μου, είμαι μικρός ακόμη... χαχαχαχα!!!  :winky:

----------


## ninos

δεν αναγνωριζει την μεταβλητη, γιαυτο το κανει.. Ολοι εχουν το θεμα αυτο, αλλα δεν ειναι κ τοσο σοβαρο. θα το δουμε ομως

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχα... γι' αυτό δεν το ανέφερα τόσο καιρό κιόλας, ε και είπα τώρα που είμαστε άνω κάτω με τις αναβαθμίσεις...  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια παντως το φορουμ τωρα ειναι σουπερ....!!!!!

τα φτιαξατε ολα βλεπω...................

----------


## ninos

διορθώθηκε το μήνυμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Διορθώθηκε αλλά και πάλι είναι λάθος όταν κάνεις αίτηση φιλίας....
Έκανα αίτηση και μου εμφάνισε $userinfo[username] και έπειτα το ξαναπάτησα για να το διαπιστώσω αν όντως είναι έτσι ή είναι κάποιο λάθος στιγμής... αλλά υπήρχε ακόμη.
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα απλά για να μην υπάρχουν "κενά ασφαλείας"!!!

----------


## xarhs

οταν κανω αποσυνδεση και μετα παλι συνδεση εμενα εμφανιζει κανονικα το username.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι εμενα... εγω μιλαω για την αιτηση φιλιας τωρα....
Το θεμα συνδεσης το λυσαμε...  :winky:

----------

